# شرح برنامج autocad civil 3d



## wmanr (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح فيديو لبرنامج autocad civil 3d
الجزء الاول على الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrldjstz2y9
وسوف يتم رفع الجزء الثانى بسرعة باذن اللة


----------



## abedodeh (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جاري التنزيل وعاجزين عن الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrkemo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## amrkemo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

:81:بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## عزت محروس (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## فردية حبيب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله في أعمالكم....


----------



## wmanr (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح الفيديو الثانى على ثلاث اجزاء يجب تنزيلهم وفك الضغط للثلاثة معا 
الجزء الاول على الرابط 

http://ifile.it/mqxaviz/Civil3D_2.part1.rar


----------



## wmanr (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح الفيديو الثانى على ثلاث اجزاء يجب تنزيلهم وفك الضغط للثلاثة معا 
الجزء الثانى http://ifile.it/ul697tp/Civil3D_2.part2.rar


----------



## wmanr (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح الفيديو الثانى على ثلاث اجزاء يجب تنزيلهم وفك الضغط للثلاثة معا 
الجزء الثالث والاخير
http://ifile.it/wvqbkra/Civil3D_2.part3.rar


----------



## abedodeh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك ويوفقك ويزيدك من فضلة عاجزين عن الشكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## سامح ركابى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر*

جزاك اللة خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## هانى عامر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## عبدو99 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا وجارى التحميل


----------



## أبوالمعتز (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمك الله أخي العزيز على هذه الدروس


----------



## المساح10 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## اشرف محروس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مزن محمود (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير و غفر لك
جاااااااااااااري التنزيييييييييييل


----------



## garary (4 نوفمبر 2009)

wmanr قال:


> شرح فيديو لبرنامج autocad civil 3d
> الجزء الاول على الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mrldjstz2y9
> وسوف يتم رفع الجزء الثانى بسرعة باذن اللة



مشكور ..............
توجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط عن الملف.


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ... هل هذا الشرح هو نفس شرح الاخ فواز العنسي ام هو شرح اخر ؟؟؟


----------



## waeel2009 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله كيف الحال انا كتير سعيد بنمامى لاسره المهندسين العرب واحب انزل البرنامج عندى ممكن


----------



## waeel2009 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته نشكر الاسره الكريمه المهندسين العرب ونريد شرح برنامج sdrوشكرا جزيلا وليد صبرى مساح اراضى


----------



## abedodeh (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عندي البرنامج كامل وهو بسعة 7.5 جيجا تقريبا وهو اصدار ال 2010 وصعب جدا رفعة على اي موقع تحميل


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## open season (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى العزيز
أرجو رفع الملفات على موقع mediafire أو أى موقع غير ifileit
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك......موضوع جميل .وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المساااااح (28 نوفمبر 2009)

دى مشاركة ليا ببرنامج : AutoCAD Civil 3D 2010 والبرنامج كامل بالكراك ... 
ودا لينك المشاركة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134159.html


----------



## khaled khalaf (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى و الله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*عاجزين عن الشكر بارك الله فيك*


----------



## diaa_500 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لو تكرمتم أنا في أمس الحجة للبرنامج
فأرجو إدراج الرابط


----------



## mohie sad (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ROUDS (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النجمه اللامعه (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر*

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بيك


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ممن رفع الجزء الاول اعادة رفعة على رابط اخر غير الميديا فاير


----------



## مقريف (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك في جهودك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

links
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562118...010.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562119...010.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562119...010.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562119...010.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562568...010.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562573...010.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562639...010.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562659...010.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562659...010.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562996...010.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563009...010.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563076...010.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563142...010.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563152...010.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563454...010.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563454...010.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563510...010.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563597...010.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563597...010.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563934...010.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563936...010.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22563995...010.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22564069...010.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22564071...010.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22562119...010.part25.rar


crack only 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cnmwwizfnnz


هذة روابط البرنامج كما هى فى مشاركة الاخ : - المسااااح


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو اعادة رفع الفيديو الاول على موقع غير الفاير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## صوفيا سليمان (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك ويزيدك علم وتقى ويبارك فى اهلك , عمل رائع وجميل


----------



## booloz (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك عدد نعمة وقدر نبية


----------



## eng_ismail2006 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله في أعمالكم


----------



## mostafammy (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طريق الهندسة (11 أبريل 2010)

*مشكلة عند فك الجزء الأول*



garary قال:


> مشكور ..............
> توجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط عن الملف.


 
اخي جزاك الله الف خير
توجد مشكلة عند فك الجزء الأول 
باقي الأجزاء ممتازة
نرجوا منك اعادة تحميلة ولك منا الف شكر:16:


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ونفع بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## novaاسلامcass (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امير محمد المصري (20 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت لو عايز احسب كميات الحفر والردم لطريق وانا معايا المناسيب التصميميه ومناسيب الارض الطبيعيه هل ده ممكن بالرنامج وياريت ازاي؟


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 مارس 2011)

ياخى الروابط لاتعمل لاجزاء الثلاثة برجاء تحميلها على موقع اخر


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (21 مارس 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة الزملاء من عندة الجزء الثانى ان يتفضل باعادة تحميلة على رلبط اخر وشكرا.


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (23 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم مشكور وبارك الله فيك
وارجو اعاده رفع الاجزاء الثاني والثالث علي موقع اخر حيث انه محجوب في المملكه وشكرا


----------



## wmanr (24 مارس 2011)

باذن اللة وتوفيقة سوف اقوم برفع الجزء الثانى واللة المستعان
http://www.seedfly.com/x5j4i3lrnqgi


----------



## wmanr (24 مارس 2011)

الجزء الثالثعلى الرابط http://www.seedfly.com/b08umpk5ykhm


----------



## wmanr (24 مارس 2011)

رابط الجزء الاول
http://www.seedfly.com/wbc42x6dm0dw


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى wmanr لو سمحت اخي فى الشرح المكتوب حضرتك نوهت الى استخدام ليسب loadforms و c3dtools عند عمل شبكيه فى الشي منجر ممكن حضرتك ترفع الليسبين وتشرح طريقه الاستخدام ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (24 مارس 2011)

الاخ الفاضل wmanr تم تحميل الجزء الثانى ولكن عند فك الملفات لاتعمل اكرمك اللة وضح لنا اية الحل لتلك المشكلة فاننى فى امس الحاجة الى الشرح وجزيت خير الدنيا والاخرة (م/عبدالعزيز)


----------



## wmanr (24 مارس 2011)

*هذة روابط اخرى على الميديافير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5i627ju2wu1fo8x
http://www.mediafire.com/?gs9kburbm90phnq
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ch0084rwwfdwd5*


----------



## أبو حفص أمجد (24 مارس 2011)

أخي لو سمحت لو عندك الليسبات اللى ذكرتها فى شرح الملزمه ياريت ترفعهم لو سمحت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاصم الميهي (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (26 مارس 2011)

اخى الفاضل مشكور على سعة صدرك ولكن الملفات للجزء الثانى (2&3) بعد تحميلها لاتفتح برجاء التاكد من صحة الملف مع العلم بلن التحميل يتم بنجاح ولكن المشكلة عند فك ادضغط الملف (منتظر الرد يابشمهندس ) وشكرا


----------



## wmanr (26 مارس 2011)

*تم رفع الملفات على رابط الخاص بمهندس/ اشرف غنيم وهذا هو الرابط وعند حدوث خطا ارجو اعادة تنزيل الملفات مرة اخرى لان الملفات صحيحة
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/W...ng.html?rnd=81*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (26 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز Wmanr مشكور على استجابتك وسعة صدرك ولكن مازالت المشكلة قائمة وهى ينم النحميل بنجاح تام ولكن تكمن المشكلة عند فك الضغط عن الملفات انا فى حيرة من الامر ارجو افادتى وشكرا لحسن اخلاقك


----------



## samahy13 (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (28 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم وجهت لك طلب مرتين تقريبا فهل كلامى لا يظهر بالمنتدي ام هذا الليسب غير موجود معك ارجو التعبير والرد وجزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على سعه صدرك


----------



## WILIM (2 أبريل 2011)

نرجو إعادة رفع الملف الثاني من الجزء الثاني لأنه عند فك الضغط يعطي مشكلة
وشكراً


----------



## م/نذير (28 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يالغالي وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (21 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## Al Mohager (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## باسم عدنان (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا المجهود ووفقتم الى كل خير ولكم جزيل الامتنان والتقدير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (11 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (12 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (1 أبريل 2012)

ياخى هل يوجد شرح لحساب الكميات بعد عمل التصميم للpipe line


----------



## elfaki (2 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.*


----------



## م قاسم محمد (3 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

